# POISON IVY.... Where to get a suit...



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Jun 24, 2012)

So I've got two trees in a cemetry that are completely covered in poison ivy/oak... bad combination.... So I'm looking for a Haz mat Suite was wondering if anyone knows where to get them because I would really like to knock these two trees down. Getting paid what I ask for them but there is no way to get to them with a bucket. To many stones in the way.


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 24, 2012)

Try Gemplers.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Jun 24, 2012)

hanniedog said:


> Try Gemplers.



Got a link to this person?


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 24, 2012)

Just google Gemplers it will show their web site. Sorry for no link but my puter skills are limited. They will have something to fill your need.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jun 24, 2012)

Or you can try Amazon. We carry some Tyvek suits with us at all times and if the ivy's bad we use them. They're hot and a pain in the neck but better than scratching. Better to have a size too big than too little because they're miserable to wear if they're too small. They'll tear and the arms will pull up and expose your wrists. We wear long cuffed gloves like Atlas 451. End of the day everything is carefully removed and thrown in with the chips.
Phil
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=tyvek+suits


----------



## no tree to big (Jun 24, 2012)

I hear the man store has good prices :msp_biggrin: but ya the tyvek suits are more then adequate and they are cheap


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 24, 2012)

we just grab those cheap painter suits at Home Depot, they work fine..... or just man up, and take the itch, lol


----------



## rtsims (Jun 24, 2012)

We're always in it here. I just work in it and as soon as the job is done clothes go in the wash and I'm in the shower. We use a product called Technu extreme. It works wonders. As long as your able to get in the shower within a few hours no problems.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Jun 24, 2012)

TheJollyLogger said:


> we just grab those cheap painter suits at Home Depot, they work fine..... or just man up, and take the itch, lol



These are no small trees and the itch will probably kill me inhaling the chips. The vine at the base is almost a foot wide and the vines that stretch off of it are 6 to 8 ft long. They are so covered... the bark is impossible to see. 

Ok found the suite now to find Some kind of face protection. Mostly worried about inhaling the saw dust as I climb. Most face masks will allow some dust threw. Need something that won't. Probably end up just going to get a shot at th end of the day... But I get a lot of these jobs and looking for a solution other then diving right in and getting the shot...


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

I am highly allergic to poison oak. I have been hospitalize three times over the years with it. Once from cutting a vine of it and the saw spitting sap in my eyes. I got it once up on the on the three rivers fire in No. Calif. that was so powerful, two hours after being exposed my forarms were laid open. I went to a medical mash unit and they insisted I had 3rd degree burns.
Some people don't get it. Could you find someone who's not allergic and have them remove it at the base for you? I wouldn't trust one of them bio suits if their absorbent. 
At lest have a Doctor lined up where you can get a steroid shot as soon as your done. 
Could you climb above it or is the ivy/oak all over the tree? If you could big shot it and go up and over,you would at lest limit the time you'ed be exposed


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Jun 24, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> I am highly allergic to poison oak. I have been hospitalize three times over the years with it. Once from cutting a vine of it and the saw spitting sap in my eyes. I got it once up on the on the three rivers fire in No. Calif. that was so powerful, two hours after being exposed my forarms were laid open. I went to a medical mash unit and they insisted I had 3rd degree burns.
> Some people don't get it. Could you find someone who's not allergic and have them remove it at the base for you? I wouldn't trust one of them bio suits if their absorbent.
> At lest have a Doctor lined up where you can get a steroid shot as soon as your done.
> Could you climb above it or is the ivy/oak all over the tree? If you could big shot it and go up and over,you would at lest limit the time you'ed be exposed



I don't know any climbers I trust and the ones I do know get it. I think wearing two suites may help. It's 100ft Norway Spruce and no good way to get to the tree. Two many head stones. Figured layer up, wrap it in duct tape to give it some armor. Hardest part is the face defense. We got a cold front moving threw and I would like to get this done while its 65 degrees not 93... Defently will go get the shot... The other is an ash which I maybe able to get above it for a while.... eventually I'll be hanging chunks that are right into it again. Remember I'm in a cemetry with head stones and LARGE steeples. May be able to move one steeple in pieces and just fall the pine but still got climb to the top to put a tag line for direction. I'll take pictures after I get done with the small trim job we have in the morning.


----------



## jrider (Jun 24, 2012)

The problem with using the suit is how will you get it off without touching it? If you are are really allergic to the stuff, this is still a problem.


----------



## AT sawyer (Jun 24, 2012)

You have the double layer-wrap covered, but for the exposed skin, slather on Ivy Block if you can find it, as it creates a chemical barrier and does work. I run a string trimmer through miles of PI every summer, which makes an aerosol out of all those oily vines, and Ivy Block keeps most of it off my face and neck.


----------



## superjunior (Jun 25, 2012)

I got real lucky this year and picked up a really good climber and another groundy, both of them completly imune to PI. We get into the stuff a couple times a week and these two save the rest of us from some serious suffering


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Jun 27, 2012)

superjunior said:


> I got real lucky this year and picked up a really good climber and another groundy, both of them completly imune to PI. We get into the stuff a couple times a week and these two save the rest of us from some serious suffering



Finding someone who can climb muchless that is immune is nearly IMPOSSIBLE here. I got Tyvek Suites and found some ski mask like they use to rob a bank... lol... got some goggles and a face mask to go under it. Got a tree with a smaller vine less covered for friday... Guess I'll see how my plan works out.... Ropes are going to be covered in it... Any suggestions for soap that actually gets rid of or kills the oil?


----------



## Carburetorless (Jun 27, 2012)

Dawn dishwashing liquid is good at getting rid of oil, they use it for cleaning up birds/animals after oil spills.

You might try mixing up a #### load of it, and hosing the ivy down with it before you start. Might reduce the effect some.

Glad I'm not the one doing it. I get near the stuff and it starts leaning in my direction.


----------



## keh10 (Jun 27, 2012)

I've used techu to clean PI from my ropes and and chainsaws with good results. For the ropes, I just put my ropes in a bag and put it in the washing machine. Add about as much technu as you would detergent and presto. For saws, I just wipe down the handles and any other obvious exposed place.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Jun 28, 2012)

keh10 said:


> I've used techu to clean PI from my ropes and and chainsaws with good results. For the ropes, I just put my ropes in a bag and put it in the washing machine. Add about as much technu as you would detergent and presto. For saws, I just wipe down the handles and any other obvious exposed place.



Sounds like the vidoe game. Is this the actual product anme and where do you get it? Need something that actually works. Looked at the local stores and only found the stuff for after the rash.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jun 29, 2012)

FLtreeGuyVHTC said:


> Finding someone who can climb much less that is immune is nearly IMPOSSIBLE here. I got Tyvek Suites and found some ski mask like they use to rob a bank... lol... got some goggles and a face mask to go under it. Got a tree with a smaller vine less covered for friday... Guess I'll see how my plan works out.... Ropes are going to be covered in it... Any suggestions for soap that actually gets rid of or kills the oil?




Product mentioned further up the thread (Tecnu) removes the rushiol (or however ya spell the nasty oil that causes the problem)

https://www.google.com/search?q=tec....,cf.osb&fp=3e94936e9ccbb820&biw=1252&bih=559 

If a tree was that coated in poison, I just wouldn't bid on it. (not telling you what to do, just telling you what I would do) I get poison ivy a few times a year and it is misery.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Jun 29, 2012)

fearofpavement said:


> If a tree was that coated in poison, I just wouldn't bid on it. (not telling you what to do, just telling you what I would do) I get poison ivy a few times a year and it is misery.




Tree it self isn't difficult and it is all going over the bank after it hits the ground which we can just put a pulley over the bank and yank on it. The ash tree though I haven't bid on. Its not hard either but its rather large and may take more time meaning more time in the ivy. The pine tree will take me just over and hour. I can cut a 150ft Norway Spruce in hour and thrity five mins. some times faster or sometimes a little slower. The ash unforanently is covered and splits off in two leads that are covered then split off in to two more leans that are clean. The ash is about 80 ft or more. Has to be hung down.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 30, 2012)

Tried and true old farmers way, Fels Naptha laundry soap bar. Lather it up, put it on spread it out and let it dry, leaving a thin film on your skin, before or after. If u get the ivy, put it on right away, drys up the crap. I have Technu for the kids and guys and it works pretty good, but the bar soap works better.

Fels Naptha Soap

I am fortunate, I could run naked thru all of them and not get a thing. I know another climber who can look at it and get covered, poor bastard!


----------

